# Most Listened Classical Tracks in Your Digital Library?



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

For those who use iTunes or some other software program to keep track of your digital music library. . .what ten classical tracks in your digital library have the most plays?

Just for fun, of course---we also listen to CDs, radio, streaming music, etc. which don't get "counted."

(In iTunes, there is usually a "smart list" titled "Most Played" by default.)


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Here's my current "top ten" (I've only included one track per album, so if more than one track from an album was in the top ten I skipped it)

*1. Anonymous 4, "O lux beata trinitas"

2. Fabio Bondi: Europa Galante, Vivaldi: Concerto for Two Mandolins in G, RV 532 - 1. Allegro

3. Kodály Quartet & Jénö Jandó, Schumann: Piano Quintet in Eb, Op. 44 - 4. Allegro, Ma Non Troppo

4. Tokyo String Quartet, Brahms: String Quartet #2 in a, Op. 51/2 - 4. Finale: Allegro Non Assai

5. Florestan Trio, Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in d, Op. 49 - 1. Molto Allegro Agitato

6. Lorin Maazel: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruckner: Symphony #8 in c (ed. Nowak) - 3. Adagio, Feierlich Langsam, Doch Nicht Schleppend

7. Christoph Eschenbach: Houston Symphony Orchestra, Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, Op. 90 - 1. Allegro Con Brio

8. Florestan Trio, Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in Eb, D.929 - 2. Andante Con Moto

9. Maria Kliegel & Kristin Merscher, Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in e, Op. 38 - 1. Allegro Non Troppo

10. Takács Quartet, Beethoven: String Quartet #7 in F, Op. 59/1, "Razumovsky #1" - 1. Allegro*


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I've only been using Last.fm to record my listening habits sine January, but my top ten tracks include:

Mozart's Marriage of Figaro Act 2 finale
Chopin's Op. 28 Preludes No. 12 and 1
Mozart's 23rd and 27th Piano Concertos
Mozart's 35th symphony


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's mine:

1. Schumann: Violin Concerto
2. Mahler: Symphony No. 2
2. Vranicky: Symphony in D 
4. Mozart: Symphony No. 40
4. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
4. Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
4. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
4. Chausson: Poeme for Violin and Orchestra

Other than the Mozart and Schubert, I would not consider any of the others to be one of my top favorite works (though I do really love the Mahler). 

Also my current listening habits are quite a bit different than what my iTunes would show. I generally listen to music I don't own (on Spotify) to sample new (to me) music much more than what I own.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

A somewhat odd collection, but it depends on what I have on repeat and how long it is. This is also a count from last Nov only.

1. Mahler: Blumine
2. Barber: Piano Concerto
3. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor
4. Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 1
5. Barber: Violin Concerto
6. Elgar: Prelude to Dream of Gerontius
7. Mahler: Symphony No. 2
8. Stravinsky: Agon
9. Barber: Capricorn Concerto
10. Bliss: A Colour Symphony


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Prokofiev - 2nd Piano Concerto, Mvt. 4
Wagner - Tannhauser, Act 2
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde, Act 1
Prokofiev - 3rd Piano Concerto, Mvt. 3
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde, Act 3
Rachmaninoff - 3rd Piano Concerto, Mvt. 2
Prokofiev - 2nd Piano Concerto, Mvt. 1
Wagner - Das Rheingold, Scene 2
Beethoven - Symphony no. 6, Mvt. 1
Scriabin - Etude, Op. 42 No. 5


----------

